# Dog Stolen From Dog Walkers Van..Barnet



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

CROSS POST FROM FACEBOOK.
Have you seen this dog? His name is Aurelian and he was stolen in East Barnet, North London at 2pm yesterday. He is neutered and microchipped, so ownership will be easy to prove.
He was tragically stolen from the dog walkers van - the back door was broken into.
Also, to all our clients, this theft is very close to home - so please make sure your gardens are secure, and report any suspicious behaviour.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

A dog stolen from outside Tescos , [cant remember the area] will check and update, but why do people still leave them tied up outside shops. and more stolen from gardens,
I find it very hard not to say something,but dont because the people are upset enough,
Stolen from Rothwell, Northamptonshire


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

jaycee05 said:


> A dog stolen from outside Tescos , [cant remember the area] will check and update, but why do people still leave them tied up outside shops. and more stolen from gardens,
> I find it very hard not to say something,but dont because the people are upset enough,
> Stolen from Rothwell, Northamptonshire


Sorry hun I don't understand...this dog was stolen from a dog walkers van in Barnet, not outside a shop.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was saying that a dog has ALSO been stolen from outside a Tesco store,


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just seen this on Facebook...it says...

AURELIEN IS BACK!

Less that 1 hr after being on the ITN News we got a call about a spotting in Southgate!

Now home again we are all so thankful for everyone's help THANK YOU


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brilliant news, so pleased for the owners


----------

